

Ask HN: How to have a talk with your co-founders about quitting - DaZMan

Hello everyone<p>I&#x27;m a CTO in a young startup, one of the co-founders is a very good friend of mine and we&#x27;re doing pretty well, hopefully we will get funded soon.<p>Few weeks ago I was approach by one of my university professors that is starting his own venture. He already got tremendous funding from Google and another VC and the project is truly one of a kind.<p>He offered me to be the CTO of his company.<p>Up until now, during my time with my current venture I rejected a lot of offers, but this one was very tempting and I said yes.
The project is directly related to what I had researched as a grad student, and I feel I have much more to contribute to such a company, comparing to my current startup where most programmers can do what I do.<p>Bottom line, I feel that career-wise - this is a smart decision. But since I&#x27;m working with a very good friend, I feel like I&#x27;m betraying him by leaving.<p>So my question is:
How to properly talk about it? Am I doing something &quot;wrong&quot; here? What do you think?
======
reelgirl
I think you are the only one that can determine whether you are wrong or not.
I think a true friend will understand and want the best for you and vice
versa. Questions to ask yourself 1\. Is there anything proprietary about my
startup 2\. How would you feel if the shoe was on the other foot 3\. How will
I feel if the startup does well and my job stinks and I am unhappy or worse
fired 4\. Do you mind being an employee as opposed to a co-
founder/entrepreneur of a startup

------
kruno
This might be just me but if you explained to your friend the situation as you
have to us he'll most probably be okay with it.

